
Working Copy – how to do UX for app updates - lifeisstillgood
https://workingcopyapp.com/
======
lifeisstillgood
So this is a link just to have something to hang this comment on.

I have been using this ios git tool to write a book - the text is on github,
and i just wanted to pull, edit and push while on a commute.

Today I logged in and got presented with a "sorry : you bought the pro
version, but (unclear rationale probably moving to subscription model) and you
need to transfer your data to the free version with in-app purchases.

Now most devs would have left it at that - we are end of lifing this app, move
on.

However I got treated to a decent example of how to use coding to improve UX -
nothing fancy, just workmanlike.

Link to app store for sibling app, then when opening that, the app knows it is
mid-merge and verifies my purchase, triggers the other app to begin a data
swap, transfers some files and marks it self to be deleted with a new icon.

It was far less painful than i suspected. And I guess the developer put in a
week or mores work to get it right.

Most would not have bothered, and it was good to see a decent attempt being
made.

I would have done the awkward path anyway, but As you can tell, the time i
saved has been lost writing this.

in short, someone (and I think he is a one man band) took the time to develop
something that took some pain away from his users, and it was noticed. as I am
more stuck in the belly of corporate beasts, such things seemmimportant to
remember

NB I am in no way affiliated with Working Copy - in fact I pay them. Just to
be clear.

